# تحميل السلسلة الرائعة:سلسلة كيف تصنع الاشياء How It's Made كاملة 17 موسم



## salama1429 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

مرفق اخواني ملف تورنت لسلسلة كيف تصنع الاشياء كاملة 17 موسم

How It's Made (Discovery Science - Seasons 1-17 - Complete)

حجم الملفات كبير جدا حوالى 43 جيجا عشان كده ممكن تشغل برنامج التورنت وتتركه يشتغل ولازم تعرف
انه هياخد وقت كبير للتحميل لكبر حجم الملفات *بس بجد يستحق التحميل*
عبارة عن 17 سيزون 

هو برنامج جداً ناااااجح ومفيد جداً للمهندسين وطلاب الهندسة ..
حيث أنه في كل حلقة يقوم بشرح كيفية صنع 4 أشياء من الخااااام وحتى المنتج النهائي مروراً بآليات خط الإنتاج المختلفة وكيفية تصنيع ذلك الشيء ..
 فالبرنامج فعلاً يستحق المشاهدة ..

من الاخر موسوعه هندسية ....

بعض الصور























طبعا للتحميل لازم تكون مسطب برنامج تورنت مثل Utorrent
حمل البرنامج من هنا 

لتحميل السلسة ادخل على هذا الرابط منهنا 
How It's Made (Discovery Science - Seasons 1-17 - Complete) (download torrent) - TPB


واضغط على زر 
 GET THIS TORRENT








خالص تحياتي
ارجو منك دعوة صالحة لى ولوالدى​


----------



## jilany (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن الرفع على موقع اخر او على انمنتدى - ياترى مترجمة ولا ايه ؟


----------



## salama1429 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

jilany قال:


> ممكن الرفع على موقع اخر او على انمنتدى - ياترى مترجمة ولا ايه ؟


حجمها كبير جدا يا اخى انا ماقدرش ارفعة .وهى غير مترجمة


----------



## Omar.Ay (3 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر هبدأ أحملة و اقابلك كمان سنة ان شاء الله يكون خلص هههههه


----------

